# Winter boots for my son.



## mercurius (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi there,

I am traveling home with my son just few days before Christmas and I have him all kitted out to face the snow and cold back home but I was unable to find him proper winter boots. Anyone can give me a tip where can I find a good pair of boots,padded and water proof? And of course reasonable priced... I got his jacket and ski trousers from Winners Dubai but they have no good boots his size.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried H&M, Next, Debenhams? They usually have some nice winter boots, clothes, etc for kids around this time.


----------



## mercurius (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Pamela,
no, not yet but I will give it a try I also had Debenhams (got his gloves from there) and BHS on my mind let's see what happens. Sometimes I have difficulty finding his size as if all the kids in Dubai are 7 years old and with shoe size 33..  my other concernj is that I need boots good enough to face a European winter - which nowadays is around -5 degrees Celsius.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mercurius said:


> Hi Pamela,
> no, not yet but I will give it a try I also had Debenhams (got his gloves from there) and BHS on my mind let's see what happens. Sometimes I have difficulty finding his size as if all the kids in Dubai are 7 years old and with shoe size 33..  my other concernj is that I need boots good enough to face a European winter - which nowadays is around -5 degrees Celsius.


I agree but I'm sure these chains carry shoes fit for a European winter. I had seem some even at Zara last year. You could also try Marks & Spencers. Hope this helps!


----------



## mercurius (Apr 6, 2010)

Very helpful,thanks. 
Cheers!


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi M;

Sand & Sports factory shop in Al Quoz, was there on Saturday, they have a variety of great brands with factory shop prices, the sizes are around that area. Also try Caterpillars in IBN, they ahve stores in most malls. Tough boots, my size`s 36 and 38 still going strong, although they stuck in the bottom of the cupboard now. Enjoy shopping


----------



## mercurius (Apr 6, 2010)

Gigi,
that's great, thanks.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Tchibo in outlet mall, left overs from Germany. Get some heavy duty winter gear from there made for the European market. Pretty cheap too, but stocks are iffy and since I don't have kids never looked at the kiddie section.


----------

